# Hello!!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

New to the forum and just wanted to say hey. I started snowboarding in the middle of last season and can't wait to get back out this year. I felt like i was a kid on my skateboard again, only I remember my body healing alot faster back then.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ello.

yar the bumps take a little longer to heal..... but time brings wisdom!

so savour the flavour!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Good day!! Always good to have fresh meat for the grinder! Have a wicked season!


----------

